# "Ave Maria" Mascagni - filmed in Paris



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I went to Paris after finishing the concert in Switzerland.

The beautiful cathedral in the video is the Saint - Gervais cathedral in Paris, France. 
I hope you like my video. 
Thank you!


----------

